# Must-Haves and useful accessories



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey,

I'm thinking about getting a Kindle. Now.. I wonder what I really need to buy. I'm a student and I think the Kindle 2 itself is not that cheap (;
What do you think is a must-have? And what is useful and/or worth the money?

Thanks!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to Kindleboards. I'm glad you're considering a Kindle. 
You will need to put it in some kind of cover for protection. As with anything else, there is a wide price range.  But just about any cover will protect the device.  
I personally like a skin. Not just for contrast, but mostly for protection from fingerprints and other stains. 
Good luck with your decisions. 
deb


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

You need a case and if you'll be reading in the dark you need a book light thing.  Best advice I ever got: do NOT buy a case with the hinge system, that includes the amazon leather case they put up right next to the kindle on the website.  If you open the case wrong it will crack the kindle itself.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome!  I have had my K2 for two weeks now. I have a cover and a book light. LOVE them both. Now I am looking for a bag.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually, you don't need a thing. On this forum we are pretty much into cases and skins and bags and lights and book holders, and on and on. In reality, the Kindle all by its little lonesome is fine as is.


----------



## kudzukamper (Dec 27, 2009)

I think a case is a must-have, to protect your investment.  I do think the m-edge ones offer good protection, and the price is reasonable.  Other than that, you will want something to read with at night, but if you already read at night, you probably already have something (I still use my flashlight, mostly  ).


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

This hinge thing.. is it really that much of a problem?
I had a few covers in mind: the one from Amazon (strap), M-Edge's Prodigy and Go
He..he.. They all come with the hinge system  

And I really like Ocotovo's Solis light. Can you leave it on the Kindle? Or should you carry it around loose? 
What about a screen protector? 


btw: I consider myself clumsy..


----------



## RichardMW (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you need a cover for protection and a reading light.
You should read this post that I started before getting a cover with a hinge.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29364.0.html

I had an mEdge Go cover which I really liked.
But, I also had 2 small drops of the Kindle and 2 broken Kindles that needed to be replaced.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't have a cover with hinges, but other posters swear by their M-Edge covers with hinges. I still feel very uncomfortable with the hinge system.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I was under the assumption that the kindles that cracked while in hinged cases were in the original Amazon hinged case that didn't have any straps to hold it in place. If the cover was opened backwards then the hinges could crack the kindle. But all of the M-Edge cases have straps to hold the kindle to the back side of the case, don't they? Wouldn't that eliminate the possiblility fo accidentally opening the case wrong and stressing the kindle against the hinges?

Not really an issue for me since I now keep my K2 in an Oberon with no hinges and I gave away my M-Edge Go case to a friend who just bought a kindle. But if there is still any risk I should warn her. It just seems like those straps would eliminate the risk... Right?

For the original poster - I would never trust a kindle in a backpack or purse without some kind of a cover.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

You will need a cover to protect your Kindle if you are leaving the house with it, period. It has a glass screen. I have the Amazon cover (though I lent it to a friend and I am not presently using it), and I think that if you are very careful you will not try to open it from the back instead of the front, so you will not cause any cracking. But still, if there is one without the hinges that you could afford then I would get that one.

You could probably find a cover for less if you bought a used one from somebody. Lots of people like to change covers and you can occasionally find one for sale.

I don't think everybody needs a light. I only recently got my light (even though I am not on a tight budget) and I have been enjoying my Kindle for months. It all depends on whether you have lamps or overhead lights in the room where you plan to read it. If you need a light to read a book, you will need the same light to read your Kindle.

Despite not being on a tight budget at all, I was perfectly fine with a cover and nothing else for months. I carry it everywhere in my purse, which luckily was big enough for the k2i. This week (after buying my DXG and Oberon cover - - so I have two Kindles now with Oberon covers which are expensive) I FINALLY bought a light and a bigger purse since my DXG didn't fit in the smaller one. I still don't use the light much. I have never had a screen protector.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

First of all Welcome to kindleboards!. 
My opinion, is that you need a cover for protection


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have one of the Medge covers with the hinge system.  I really like it.  My kindle feels very secure.  The only thing I don't like is that the hinge krinkles my skin a tiny bit on the back.  It's not noticable because it's on the back.  
deb


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Really the two things I consider must haves are some sort of cover or case and a booklight. I functioned fine with a cheap neoprene sleeve and a cheap booklight for while, then added in a waterproof case because for me personally that is a necessity. 

Get something that will protect the kindle, it doesn't need to be the fanciest thing but something is necessary.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Indy said:


> You need a case and if you'll be reading in the dark you need a book light thing. Best advice I ever got: do NOT buy a case with the hinge system, that includes the amazon leather case they put up right next to the kindle on the website. If you open the case wrong it will crack the kindle itself.


It's an issue with the Amazon case, but I don't think it is with the M-Edge Go. The Go has corner straps on the right side that hold it down and keep it from moving at all, thus it's not flopping around and putting strain on the left from the hooks like the Amazon case.

I'm very happy with that case personally. Kindle is very secure in it, it's well padded, but thin and light enough to read with the Kindle in the case easily.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't think you need anything.  I have had 3 or 4 cases.  I don't like any of them.  I just throw my kindle in a bag and leave it at that.  I love my guardian case (a waterproof case that I use at the pool and in my hot tub).  But that is not an essential.  I also tried 3 or 4 lights and didn't like any of them either.  I just use a light.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I think a case for protection is a necessity.

I only keep a Mighty Brite flex light around for when the power goes out - it's harder to read with a flashlight in my old age than it was when I was a kid trying to hide from my folks that I was reading after they told me to turn the lights out!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The Kindle is AMAZING!  I love mine!  The current price is a great deal!

My "can't live without" accessories:
1. A cover for protection 
2. A book light (I read a lot at night)
3. Peeramid pillow for reading ease and comfort


----------



## bulbboy (Jun 28, 2010)

Somesort of cover for protection and a light (couldn't live without mine!)


----------



## roderpol (Jun 15, 2010)

I have the older amazon case for my Kindle2. It uses the hinges and doesn't have straps. I love it, it is simple, light, unobtrusive, flexible and stylish. I do not like the ones with straps or corner thingies to hold it, because that creates contrast lines that distract me, it also cuts into the nice design of the kindle. Good luck


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

My Kindle 2i is less than a month old but in doing research before I bought it I decided pretty quickly that having a cover that at least protects the screen is an absolute must.  I actually bought the Belkin neoprene case on the same order as my Kindle because I decided that I had to have something and Amazon's return policy would give me 30 days to find another case I liked better.

I decided on the M-Edge Latitude Jacket for several reasons:
- it's made of padded nylon so it's lightweight yet offers reasonably good protection for the screen
- it has a zip-around closure that prevents any unwanted intrusion, such as keys, pens, etc. accidentally getting between the case and the screen
- it holds the Kindle very well to prevent it from coming out with a retention method (neoprene corner straps) that won't scratch or crack the case (like the Amazon case)
- it allows the use of the M-Edge e-luminator2 book light
- it has two pockets that can be used to hold a business card, USB cord and book light
- it's relatively inexpensive
- it's perfectly functional and does exactly what it's designed to do

As a student, your Kindle will probably be more mobile than many and you definitely need a case for protection.  I don't have anything besides a screen protector on my LG enV Touch mobile phone, but I do have my Kindle in a jacket, because they seem to be less durable than a cell phone.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

As several have said, you may not need a booklight. And you really do not need a special FOR KINDLE booklight like the Solis. I used none, just my bedside lamp, until my SIL gave me one out of a pack of four different colored clip on lights from CostCo -- about $12 FOR THE PACKAGE OF FOUR!!!

For economical case-cover choices, search Amazon (all departments) for Kindle + CaseCrown, BoxWave, and Mivizu Sleek... the last one is the easel style case I have (no padding but hard cover to protect the screen).

If I were still a student and contemplating doing ANY school reading on the Kindle, I would definitely look for an easel style case, so that it would stand up on a table or desk while I read and took notes. Other, slightly more expensive, easel (or "Flip") style cases are the Tuff-Luv (on Amazon), several by JAVOedge (some on Amazon but more choices on their own website), and the Platform by M-edge.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

When I got my K2i in April, Amazon popped up some examples of cases that I might be interested in looking at.  You know the place on the bottom left of a page - those who liked _____ also purchased ______.  I got a basic black case from Crazy Digital for $6.  About the same thickness and size as my Noreve, but with cheap elastic corner to hold the K2i in place.  I hated the corners, hence the bigger bucks spent on the rail system of a Noreve.  But for $6? Can't beat it.  When I was a poor student that would have been perfect for me.  Then suggest a nicer case for a Christmas present  

And I got a light from Borders with a coupon for $15.  But I don't really ever use it.  Regular lamps are fine for me.  If the DH can sleep with the TV blaring, he can sleep with a light on my side of the bed on.  

Necessary #1 a Case for protection of screen.
Nice #2 - skin to keep the white K2 clean.
If you want it and would use it #3 light.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

Before I decided to upgrade my kindle accessories (thanks enablers   ), I just had the old amazon cover and it worked fine. I put some double sided command adhesive on the back of the kindle and stuck it to the back of the cover, it kept it stable and my Kindle is scratch free. I couldn't take it out of the case though which bothered me a little so I ended up getting an Oberon for my birthday, and I love it  

I have a robotic arm night light which works fine (it needs to go on the cover in a certain way to focus properly but once that's worked out its perfect and extremely cheap, mine was $2 on ebay and had free delivery). I find it really comfortable to read with it in bed, and the light is way better then my side table light because with the stationary light I have to stay in one position otherwise I can't see the kindle anymore lol. 

I do have a skin (got it today, so I have been without one for a long time), and while its not necessary it does dress up the kindle and it protects it from scratches and fingerprints and the like. Mine was fine without it, but I do like the contrast better when it has the darker background. 

I love my Kindle and I carry it around the house with me everywhere, I don't really take mine out of the house, (mainly because I don't go out much lol   ), but when I do take it out and show people they fall in love with it. It has really got me back into reading and because I use Calibre to convert the few files that Kindle does not read, I can pretty much view any file at all on it.


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

I really like Mivizu's Sleek cover. 
Are there any covers you can use as a stand and which are opened like a book?



Tam said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I was under the assumption that the kindles that cracked while in hinged cases were in the original Amazon hinged case that didn't have any straps to hold it in place. If the cover was opened backwards then the hinges could crack the kindle.


I thought so too.



roderpol said:


> I do not like the ones with straps or corner thingies to hold it, because that creates contrast lines that distract me, it also cuts into the nice design of the kindle.


Nah.. I don't like them either because of the exact same reason.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I also have a skin from decalgirl.  While I didn't include it in my 'must have' list, I do think it is functional as well as fashionable.  Sometimes light colored plastics yellow with age and use and I detest that grungy look.  So if you are super fussy about how things look, this may be essential for you, too.


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Is it worth getting it matte?


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I think Matte is worth the money.  But just look for coupons and special and you can get the matte upgrade for free.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Squeak,

I understand that a Speck cover that Target stores are carrying will act as a stand yet open like a book.

Here it is on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Speck-Products-DustJacket-Protective-KDL2-DJ-L-BK/dp/B0032DTXDC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1279746386&sr=8-4

and here it is on their own site, where it is less expensive, but out of stock. but has a pic with the stand out and the nice clean 'rail' system which they call a 'cradle'.
http://www.speckproducts.com/products/dustjacket/kindle-2nd-gen/202

Pretty clever.

As far as DecalGirl, a dark skin in matte will fool your eyes into thinking that the background of the kindle is lighter, "improving" contrast. Since you also mentioned not wanting distractions, think about Black Marble, Black Woodgrain, or Solid State Black. The code for free matte finish (amounting to a 25% discount) is GOMATTE.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I have an m-edge prodigy with a hinge system and haven't had any trouble with it whatsoever! I love it in combination with the e-lluminator light that works with the cover!

Best wishes in making your decision!!!! I'm sure you will LOVE your Kindle no matter what you get to go along with it!!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

A cover was definately number 1 on my list, for protection. When I found the "boards", I learned about skins. I'm fussy about things looking "grungy" also. But after applying my first dkin, I really like the way my kindle is personalized. I've always ordered the matte.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

A must-have for me was buying an extended warranty.


----------



## aussie.354 (Jul 12, 2010)

For what it's worth...I recently purchased a DX. I find that I really like reading the Kindle naked - the DX you understand and not me - (though being the middle of Winter in Australia I have found a bit of a draw back - being that the metal back is exceedingly cold)! However, I was somewhat paranoid about the experiences of other users and the apparent easy breakages of the screen. I spent an absolute age combing not only the Amazon site, but Googling Kindle cases. I initially had my heart set on a Nutshell cover (a New Zealand company from which I purchased one of their cases for my mobile .....err..cell phone.... to our cousins across the pond - http://tuff-as-nuts.com - go to the Blog for the Kindle/Ipad) and love it. However, the company has decided to go with a soft case instead of the stiff leather they have for all their other products and despite some reassurances that it would be out 'shortly' they still have not put it on the market (quote for item plus postage was US$120).

As a consequence I finally purchased an EVA hard case from eBay in the UK. It is exactly the same make as most of the EVA cases sold on Amazon, but the shipping to Australia was...ummm...a little cheaper (let's say it cost £12.99 and shipping was £2.00....compared to US$18.00 and US$41.00 for shipping - say WHAT?? ). While the definition of hard case is obviously open to interpretation, with a hard piece of plastic covered in felt on the inside cover I really like it. The inside dimensions fit the DX to a 'T' and the depth is 20mm (6/8th's to our US cousins). The edges are extremely rigid. They also make EVA cases for the K2.

A light would be nice but it is not essential - a normal side-table light is fine. Skins...yeaaaaahhhhh..... some are nice, but geeze at the risk of being howled down, I like it Eau Natural.

Cheers
aussie


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

krystalspin said:


> I understand that a Speck cover that Target stores are carrying will act as a stand yet open like a book.
> 
> The code for free matte finish (amounting to a 25% discount) is GOMATTE.


Thanks for the code 
Anyone experience with the Speck cover? It's exactly what I'm looking for.



leslieray said:


> Best wishes in making your decision!!!! I'm sure you will LOVE your Kindle no matter what you get to go along with it!!


I'm already obsessed with the Kindle.. even though I have to show my parents my school report next week before they decide whether or not I deserve it 



gina1230 said:


> A must-have for me was buying an extended warranty.


As far as I understand there's no extended warranty for German customers?



aussie.354 said:


> Skins...yeaaaaahhhhh..... some are nice, but geeze at the risk of being howled down, I like it Eau Natural.


yah.. I like how it looks without case, cover, skin etc. But I know what'll look like after two weeks if I don't get all this protection stuff (;


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Anyone experience with the Speck cover? It's exactly what I'm looking for.


I got my Kindle for Christmas, and ordered a neoprene cover when I ordered the Kindle. Shortly after that, I realized it wasn't what I was looking for a stumbled upon the Speck cover in January. I've been using it daily since then. I ordered a KlearKase, but don't care for it that much (it's scratched after just a week of use).

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my Speck cover . The mighty bright light clips on it, and the front cover folds back nicely. The stand is built into the front cover, and made of the same material as the inside of the cover, so there's no chance of scratching. It folds exactly into the front cover.

To put it in, there's a metal rail at the bottom that the Kindle slips into, and a clip at the top. You just snap it into place. There are rails on each side that keep it from sliding out.

I like the black Speck so much, I ordered a red one. The black feels more like leather (they call it "leatherette" or something like that, which I think is French for "fake leather"), and the red is a cloth. If you want pictures, I can post them later.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> I got my Kindle for Christmas, and ordered a neoprene cover when I ordered the Kindle. Shortly after that, I realized it wasn't what I was looking for a stumbled upon the Speck cover in January. I've been using it daily since then. I ordered a KlearKase, but don't care for it that much (it's scratched after just a week of use).
> 
> I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE my Speck cover . The mighty bright light clips on it, and the front cover folds back nicely. The stand is built into the front cover, and made of the same material as the inside of the cover, so there's no chance of scratching. It folds exactly into the front cover.
> 
> ...


Of course we want photos!!!!


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes please 

Is this case the same like the Klearcase? Seems slimmer to me..

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002A0GSUY/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0FFZC4CTR0KD5FHG92ZV&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375193&pf_rd_i=301128

http://www.amazon.com/KlearKase-Kindle-crystal-completely-sealed/dp/B00300570U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1279828463&sr=8-1


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Standing on desk:








Cover closed:








Open book style:









Excuse the lousy quality, these were taken with my cell phone camera. In the last photo, you can see the little clip at the top, and the rail at the bottom. I have removed the K2 from the case numerous times, and it slides in/out very easily. When I read at night, I fold the cover back, and clip my light onto the front cover (which is now folded behind).


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the photos!
Is it steady on a bed?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Very steady. The "leg" is wide enough that it's pretty steady on about any surface.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

squeak said:


> As far as I understand there's no extended warranty for German customers?
> 
> Sorry. I didn't realize that.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

squeak,
The "i-nique" case of your first link is NOT like the KlearKase -- the i-nique is very hard, but does not cover any of the buttons, keys, the power switch, the microUSB port, nor the screen.  The KlearKase has film-like coverings over the buttons and keys, and "doors" over the port and switch.  I don't believe it is immersible, but it is the next best to one that is, and yet does not impinge on using the Kindle.  I do not have the KlearKase; it wasn't available when I got my M-edge Leisure Jacket... 
k'spin


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I have the Amazon cover with the hinges, I've been using it since Christmas and never had a problem opening it the wrong way.  But, covers are a personal choice, I'm sure you'll find something that's perfect for you. If you're on a tight budget, you might want to start with just a sleeve for protection..


----------



## miccline (May 11, 2010)

Squeak

I am a relatively new kindle owner (since May) and am very clumsy. That being said, it was important for me to find good protection for my kindle. When I travel, my kindle is in a Book Armor case I purchased from Amazon. It is black and it zips all the way around. The case protects the kindle from flexing and it doesn't look like it carries expensive electronics. However, on the down side it does have the elastic bands to hold it in place and it can be distracting, but as far as protection from my clumsy ways, it works great.

http://www.amazon.com/BookArmor-Delta-Impact-Travel-Kindle/dp/B002S3ROK6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1279973900&sr=8-2

I also ordered a skin from Decal Girl to protect it from smudges and dirt.

Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think a Kindle-based light is universally necessary.  I certainly haven't needed one.  But a cover of some sort; most definitely if the Kindle leaves your home.  At home only, doesn't even need one there.  (if your budget is tight, and it sounds like it is.)  Everything else is just to spruce it up.  

enjoy, and welcome to the club!


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Yap, tight budget  
200 € just for the Kindle itself. Wish they would sell them in Germany..
Think I will wait with the light, but I will definitely get a cover. Still not sure which one.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

All that is needed is a quiet place to read and your favorite beverage.  All else depends on your lifestyle...


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

I just pre-ordered K3 graphite and the cover in hot pink. It's a pity that they don't seem to offer it in white for German customers.
I'm tempted to change my order and get the cover with integrated light. It's just a difference of 15 EUR (without tax.
What do you think?


----------

